
Code that everyone should know how to write - stollercyrus
http://www.cyrusstoller.com/2015/10/27/code-that-everyone-should-know-how-to-write/
======
panglott
Exactly. There is really profound computer illiteracy in this country (the
US), and this kind of mundane, practical scripting is both the most common
sort of programming that people should do, and also the biggest hole in
computer education. And yet most people probably think the way to learn
programming is to take a course on iOS app design rather than batch file
rename or how to automate the boring stuff with Python.
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

~~~
stollercyrus
I've been doing my best to teach non-technical friends how to start scripting.
This'll be a great resource. Thanks for sharing.

------
doomrobo
I think Mathematica would be the simplest way to automate all of those things.
Wolfram even supports built-in data collection from various sources now.

------
sebastianavina
or "utilities we need for the average people"

